# what is a triple line when measuring lining thickness?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,
Ive been told by my clinic abroad that when I have my scan to measure lining thickness before ET, they like to see a "triple Line".
Anyone know what this is?
Good luck to all in tx,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello I can't really help on the technical side but I was told during my tx's that I had a lovely triple line (and it looked like a pair of lips on the scan). It's just a good lining but don't know more about it than that. good luck


----------

